# These images on Google makes me upset!!



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow this is just making me really angry!!!

why would you torture a betta like this i have to stop looking at bettas on Google this is just making me angry even if its an experiment...










and this one:










this is terrible just looking at bettas my hobby and found cruelty i should stop depressing everyone but i cant keep it to myself im sorry everyone i will try my best to hold the depressing pictures back and again very sorry


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

What were the pictures in reference to? If the bettas died naturally or were humanely euthanized it shouldn't be much of a problem. Too bad about that yellow HMPK.. he was a looker.


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

Being killed is one thing. Being natural is another. 

There's always going to be something upsetting. Let's not even get started with rats...


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

If these bettas died of natural causes, and then were measured, that's fine. But they still look pretty young to me...


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

i put in giant betta and this is what came up and that yellow HMPK looked really healthy and was obviously gonna be measured. the blue one looked already dead because when they die i always seem to see my betta with clamped fins i dont know if thats for all?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

No, I've had dead bettas with fins splayed out. The blue one looks a little young...


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I googled the first one and the breeder breeds Giants. It looks to me like he anesthetizes his fish and measures them. Experienced breeders will anesthetize fish to trim fins (if they get damaged) so I wouldn't be surprised if they did the same to measure them.

ETA.. the second picture is from a Thai forum that I can't read and don't feel like translating. It seems that fish is a fighter and may very well be dead.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

they also do this on aquabid to show that the betta is a king ,but the are alive just out of water


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

aww poor fish i feel bad for them


----------



## Cloelia (Apr 27, 2010)

Well, science isn't always "nice" to the animals they work with, but knowing more about them always helps the ones we are "nice" to. 

Sorry, I study environmental science, and we went spent some time in Duke marine labs to get some samples. We had to kill a lot of fish. But, as long as you know what you're doing, you don't even have to kill the fish or even make them taht uncomfortable to take a picture like these. You just anesthetize them, keep them moist, and get the pic. Lots of biologists do it, I'm sure breeders could too.


----------



## smallvle (Nov 23, 2009)

good book to read, (it goes along with this,) is called "when elephants weep; the emotional lives of animals." i just finished it, and they talk about some of the experiments scientists do to see if animals have emotions, and after proving they do, they scratch it off as something "behavioral." anyway, kinda off topic, but not too far, and i think alot of people on here would enjoy that book. it's all for proving animals have emotions.


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm not really one for anthropomorphism, but it's hard to believe that a betta doesn't have emotions. If you go up to their aquarium, grab their food, and don't give them any...try to pretend they don't start to mope on you! :lol:


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

A lot of times with king bettas the breeder will take them out of water to measure them. I don't think it really hurts the betta because they can do fine out of water as long as they stay moist, I know this for a fact. The PK on the top most definitely looks alive to me.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

I know goldfish are also often pulled out of water for display or to measure size. It's quite customary during goldfish shows or on goldfish farms. Heck... I have grabbed my goldies for medical purposes, etc. But I make every effort to keep them submerge while I do so!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

We're all animals. I really don't think of myself as separate from the rest of them. I find it easy to see when my basset is moping. Bassets are very good at it. Actually, Tango is also very good at moping, and happy wiggling. 

I think animals 'feel'. I remember watching a documentary about elephants on NatGeo and there were two females who had been together when they were much younger. When they saw eachother after a 23 year separation they started crying and trying to reach eachother over the fence. They rememebered eachother. I have a hard time recognizing people I went to school with and those elephants knew right away!


----------



## iluvfish2001 (Jan 14, 2011)

Yellow fish isn't dead.too... Alive.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

This thread is very old. Please do not resurrect old threads. Thanks!


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

*Guys!*

Guys, even if they DID die of natural causes, would you like to be posted on Google of you DEAD?!? Thought so...


:blueyay:TheBlueBettaFish


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

doggyhog said:


> This thread is very old. Please do not resurrect old threads. Thanks!


 Yes, please don't


----------

